# [gelöst] python-updater macht nichts mehr?

## sprittwicht

Wenn ich python-updater aufrufe passiert plötzlich nichts mehr. Wahrscheinlich eine saudumme Kleinigkeit, kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Hatte ihn zuvor mal mit der Option "-p" aufgerufen, ein paar angemeckerte Pakete nochmal gemerged und eine alte python-Version deinstalliert (2.5.x, 2.6.x war und ist noch installiert), seidem lande ich nach einem Aufruf von python-updater ohne weitere Kommentare wieder in der Shell.

Hab schon python-updater neu installiert, keine Änderung.Last edited by sprittwicht on Mon Sep 28, 2009 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

```
python-updater -o 2.5
```

(wenn du von 2.5 auf 2.6 umgestiegen bist und die alten 2.5er-Pakete neu bauen willst)

----------

## sprittwicht

Aaaahhh...  :Smile: 

Also funktioniert die parameterlose Variante nur solange die alte Python-Version noch nicht deinstalliert wurde? Wieder was gelernt...

Dankeschön.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Aaaahhh... 
> 
> Also funktioniert die parameterlose Variante nur solange die alte Python-Version noch nicht deinstalliert wurde? Wieder was gelernt...
> 
> Dankeschön.

 

Nicht so ganz, an dem Problem bin ich zuerst auch gescheitert und ich denke wohl, noch einige hier. Python ist zur Zeit in der Version 2 und der Version 3 installiert. Und die 2er Version brauchst und ist auch mit eselect aktiviert. Es befindet sich dann Python 2.5, 2.6 und 3.x auf deinem Rechner. Machst du python-updater ohne -o, dann macht er 2.6 auf 3.x, was nichts bringt, da er 2.5 auf 2.6 machen muss.

Ich hatte es so gelöst, dass ich die 3.x deinstalliert habe, python-updater und dann die 3 wieder drauf bis ich den Tip bekommen habe.

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich hatte es so gelöst, dass ich die 3.x deinstalliert habe, python-updater und dann die 3 wieder drauf bis ich den Tip bekommen habe.

 

Schmeiß die 3er runter und maskiere sie... Im Moment braucht sie kein Mensch (und es funktioniert auch net allzuviel damit)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wozu, jetzt wo alles funktiniert, warum soll ich sie da per Hand runterschmeißen? Jetzt stört sie ja auch nicht. Und irgendwann brauche ichsie dann ja doch mal wieder.

----------

